# Desperately needing help understanding my labs



## bishrl (Sep 15, 2012)

I was recently diagnosed with Hashi's but requested the dr order a few more labs and just got the results but haven't been able to talk to the dr yet. If you guys could look at them all for me and tell me what you think, I would be so grateful. ; )

TPO AB 101 Range <35
THO AB 29 Range <20
TSH 2.40 Range 0.34-4.82
FT3 2.89 Range 2.3-4.2
FT4 1.14 Range 0.8-1.80
TSI <89 Range <140
Reverse 3T 22 Range 11-32
Iron High 184 Range 35-150
Iron Saturation High 52 Range 15-50
Ferritin 22 Range 10-291
Cortisol Am (adrenal gland function) 9.2 Range 4.3-22.4

I'm wondering if I could have Hemochromatosis now as well because of my high iron count?? Also what does my TSI level mean and my reverse t3?

Thank you all for your help!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bishrl said:


> I was recently diagnosed with Hashi's but requested the dr order a few more labs and just got the results but haven't been able to talk to the dr yet. If you guys could look at them all for me and tell me what you think, I would be so grateful. ; )
> 
> TPO AB 101 Range <35
> THO AB 29 Range <20
> ...












Hi and thanks for the ranges!!!

Your ferritin is very low; this is the protein that stores your iron. So, I don't think you have Hemochromatosis but you need to talk to your doctor about this. Maybe they dropped the vial of blood sample. This has been known to happen and it affects the test result.

Here is info for you.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)

rT3
http://thyroid-rt3.com/whatis.htm

How do you feel? What prompted your visit to the doctor?

It would be wise to request an ultra-sound of your thyroid.


----------



## bishrl (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for your response Adros : ) Here is my previous postings as to all my symptoms and US report. 
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=6588
I'm not sure what to think about the TSI? Do I have a Positive TSI and because I was diagnosed according to my labs as Hypo, what does this mean?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bishrl said:


> Thank you for your response Adros : ) Here is my previous postings as to all my symptoms and US report.
> http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=6588
> I'm not sure what to think about the TSI? Do I have a Positive TSI and because I was diagnosed according to my labs as Hypo, what does this mean?


I was just looking this up when I saw your post come in.

Blood tests 
Doctors can detect iron overload with two blood tests:

Serum transferrin saturation. This test measures the amount of iron bound to a protein (transferrin) that carries iron in your blood. Transferrin saturation values greater than 45 percent are considered too high.Serum ferritin. This test measures the amount of iron stored in your liver. If the results of your serum transferrin saturation test are higher than normal, your doctor will check your serum ferritin.Because a number of infectious and inflammatory conditions other than hereditary hemochromatosis can cause elevated ferritin, both blood tests are needed to diagnose the disorder. You may need to have the tests repeated for the most accurate results.

Read it all here.......
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hemochromatosis/DS00455/DSECTION=tests-and-diagnosis

Your numbers look hypo because that is what Trab does. It offsets the hyper (TSI.)

Did doc run Trab?

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

My opinion remains the same as per post #2 of that same thread. And sticking to one thread is most beneficial to you. We have thousands of members and only a few mods so having everything in one thread is most helpful.

I hope you take my advice about seeing an ENT. Your symptoms and your lab tests are placing you in a high risk category for cancer.


----------



## bishrl (Sep 15, 2012)

Andros said:


> I was just looking this up when I saw your post come in.
> 
> Blood tests
> Doctors can detect iron overload with two blood tests:
> ...


Do you mean a high risk category for Thyroid Cancer? or another form of cancer? I will request my dr refer me to an Endo. She originally asked me if I felt comfortable with her treating me for the Hypo or did I want her to refer me to an endo and I told her I was fine with her. lol. Hopefully she won't be irritated at me now. She did not run a Trab but I will request one. Should I request a Serum transferrin saturation? Is the Serum Ferritin the same as just a Ferritin blood test? If so she already did a Serum Ferritin which was in the normal range. Should they do another one? I apologize for jumping threads. I will stick to my original thread over in the Hashi's area I thought I had to start a new one because of the labs questions : )

Thank you again!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bishrl said:


> Do you mean a high risk category for Thyroid Cancer? or another form of cancer? I will request my dr refer me to an Endo. She originally asked me if I felt comfortable with her treating me for the Hypo or did I want her to refer me to an endo and I told her I was fine with her. lol. Hopefully she won't be irritated at me now. She did not run a Trab but I will request one. Should I request a Serum transferrin saturation? Is the Serum Ferritin the same as just a Ferritin blood test? If so she already did a Serum Ferritin which was in the normal range. Should they do another one? I apologize for jumping threads. I will stick to my original thread over in the Hashi's area I thought I had to start a new one because of the labs questions : )
> 
> Thank you again!!!


Yes; high risk for cancer. Not sure an endo will be much help with this.

The test you had for ferritin is fine; nonetheless, your doctor's input on all these things are important for we are not doctors here.

We can only give opinions.

Don't worry about jumping around. I was a newbie once upon a time myself! LOL!!

Keeping it all in one place is a huge help though to us "think tanks!" ROLF!!


----------



## bishrl (Sep 15, 2012)

> Yes; high risk for cancer. Not sure an endo will be much help with this.


I'm so sorry and I know I must sound like an Idiot but i'm still not understand which form of cancer you speak of? Thyroid or another form of cancer in my body? lol

I did have a Bone scan and a Gallium scan of my entire body and nothing came back as cancer. The only cancer concern was from my symptoms, and my ultrasound of my thyroid. But the US stated Heterogeneous hyperemic thyroid gland consistent with diffuse thyroid disease.

Bilateral cervical lymph nodes that demonstrate lack of a normal fatty hilum. 
These may be reactive or neoplastic.

Should i post anymore of my responses to this thread still or just pick up on the thread you mentioned. I'm not sure where that one was could you post a link to it? :confused0081:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bishrl said:


> I'm so sorry and I know I must sound like an Idiot but i'm still not understand which form of cancer you speak of? Thyroid or another form of cancer in my body? lol
> 
> I did have a Bone scan and a Gallium scan of my entire body and nothing came back as cancer. The only cancer concern was from my symptoms, and my ultrasound of my thyroid. But the US stated Heterogeneous hyperemic thyroid gland consistent with diffuse thyroid disease.
> 
> ...


My sincere apology, thyroid of course. It probably is best to stay on one thread so we all have the info we need. You chose. LOL!!


----------



## bishrl (Sep 15, 2012)

Andros.. Thank you so much for your help. I was able to find my Thyroid Uptake scan from back in June and this is what it said..

EXAM: NM THYROID IMAGING MULT UPTAKES 06/29/2012

CLINICAL INDICATION: NONSPECIFIC ENLARGED LYMPH NODES

PATIENT LOCATION: MO ROSEVILLE DIAGNOSTIC IMAGING

PROCEDURE: Approximately 24 hours after oral administration of 
0.262 mCi of I-123 sodium iodide, multiple gamma camera images of 
the thyroid gland were obtained.

FINDINGS: Radioiodine uptake in the neck measured 10% at 4 hours 
(normal range is 5-15%) and 26% at 24 hours (normal range is 
10-30%). Iodine scintigraphy demonstrates homogeneous iodine 
uptake throughout both thyroid lobes without evidence of a 
hyperfunctioning or hypofunctioning nodule.

IMPRESSION:

Normal scintigraphic appearance of thyroid. Global thyroid 
function is within normal limits by radioiodine uptake assay.

I'm still not sure where to go from here and i feel lost. I know that my Dr diagnosed me with Hashi's but I still wonder if there is anything else going on. Is it normal to have swollen glands in my neck especially the sub clavical gland for months and months with hypo? Also are thyroid disease symptoms kinda like flare ups? the reason I ask is because i had all the hypo symptoms for several months and horrible hot flashes and then they went away for about 3 wks and then came back again. Is this normal? I know I need to order more tests with the dr as i feel she is no longer being proactive in addressing my concerns. I recently had her order some blood work for me (cholesterol, RT3, Iron, Ferritin, Adnoid function tests) and my iron and cholesterol came back high and I'm not sure what the other results mean but I never heard a word from her about the results. You'd think she would have emailed or something. I am thinking I need to order a Trab and serum transferrin saturation as well and maybe another ferritin since you said the vial could of gotten dropped to rule out Hemochromotosis. Is there anything else you think I should ask her to test for while I'm at it. I know she is going to think I am coo coo and probably won't want to be my dr anymore after this. lol

Also, my TSI results were <89 (range <140) does this mean I have TSI or no TSI? and what exactly does that mean?


----------



## bishrl (Sep 15, 2012)

Bumping for Andros. Can you please read the post before this one?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bishrl said:


> Andros.. Thank you so much for your help. I was able to find my Thyroid Uptake scan from back in June and this is what it said..
> 
> EXAM: NM THYROID IMAGING MULT UPTAKES 06/29/2012
> 
> ...


The RAIU looks good but still; there are reasons for swollen lymph glands.

You do have TSI; it's below the range however but that still is no good as you should not have any.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

See if your doc will run a TrAb and also ask your doctor why she thinks you have swollen lymph glands. There are so many medical reasons.

Re-running ferritin could be a good idea as well.

Sorry it took me so long to get to you!


----------



## bishrl (Sep 15, 2012)

Andros said:


> The RAIU looks good but still; there are reasons for swollen lymph glands.
> 
> You do have TSI; it's below the range however but that still is no good as you should not have any.
> 
> ...


No worries! Thank you for responding :hugs:
I sent my dr an email this morning asking her to order a Trab and a serum transferrin saturation. I also asked her what she thought about the Hemochromotosis possiblity because of my high iron count. I will send her another email and ask for another Ferritin test just incase. She is going to think i'm coo coo and probably a pain in the a-- but oh well. lol I know that we have to be our own advocates for our health. I did want to ask you though if Hypothyroid is a flare up type of situation? such as can your symptoms calm way down at certains times of the month and then all of a sudden kick back in? That seems to be my trend lately.


----------

